# Band Tying and Flyers



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

I understand how a bandset could be created or cut or attached in such a way that it would shoot differently than it should. But I can't see how you could screw up tying it in such a way that it produced more flyers. Yet, Some of my bandsets seem to do just that. I'm a pretty decent shot, and almost never get wild flyers. Except on some of the bandsets I've tied myself.

What factor might cause this?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

You could be overpowering your ammo.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I used to have quite a few flyers... but I started tying like in all about slingshots.

I use it on ttf and pfs... seems to habe reduced to nil on the flyers.
But I am also much more practiced. 
Knots inside and fold.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@The Norseman and @Makopat may be onto something.

Just to rephrase his idea as a question: How are the bands you tie different from the others?

If they are stronger latex at the same cut, or similar latex cut wider, the extra power may be the culprit.

If that's not the problem, look to your attachment technique and how it may differ from the the more reliable bandsets. Examine the pouches for differences too.

Let us know if you figure it out.

Good luck, bud!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Try a constrictor knot at the pouch end.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Could also be a problem with the pouch size.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Could also be a problem with the pouch size.


Now that you've said that, I've noticed that I shoot better with bigger pouches than I shoot normally. Is there a pattern here or is it simply preference?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I suppose it could be a variance in the bands or pouch but for me fliers are usually pouch release error. Shooting too quickly, not pinching on top of the ammo and not centering the ammo properly has been the culprit for me. If the fliers are consistent regardless of good technique I would just swap the bands out for another.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I suppose it could be a variance in the bands or pouch but for me fliers are usually pouch release error. Shooting too quickly, not pinching on top of the ammo and not centering the ammo properly has been the culprit for me. If the fliers are consistent regardless of good technique I would just swap the bands out for another.


Whenever I get flyers, it's always a matter of changing the bands. Now, it can well be psychological, I won't argue that.
I still think that the pouch is very important. I plan on getting either Super Sure or Warrior to check it out.


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

I typically shoot the 3/4 bandsets from Simple Shot. They work perfectly. I try to cut them the same way, use the same pouches. I tie a constrictor knot at the pouch end. In other words, I've tried to duplicate the bandsets I buy from from Simple Shot. Some of them work, others produce flyers.

I suspect it has to do with pre-stretch and the distance I tie from the pouch, but I don't know.

What I'm really curious about is if anyone else has experience this.


----------

